# Vandy Vape Kylin M RTA



## Timwis (12/5/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Kylin M RTA from Vandyvape. The Kylin M RTA was supplied for the purpose of this review by Ariel from Vandyvape.

http://www.vandyvape.com/atomizer/rta/at...lin-m-rta/





Introduction

The latest member of the Kylin series of RTA's is a Mesh RTA and very much in competition with the Profile Unity. The Kylin M makes use of the existing Profile deck, obviously it's such a good design Vandyvape can't come up with an idea of their own. The Kylin M is a much more simpler design than the profile and a shorter RTA, hosting top airflow allowing wicking to be done in a traditional way rather than a need for a complex design. Coming with 2 types of pre-cut mesh, Cotton, all the spares and tools needed, the Kylin M is going to be an interesting RTA to take a close look at!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1pc Kylin M RTA (3ml)
2pc 0.15 ohm Mesh Coil
2pc 0.2 ohm Mesh Coil
2pc Cotton Laces
1pc 4.5ml Bubble Glass
1pc Resin Drip Rip
1pc Mesh Bending Tool
1pc Accessory Bag
1pc User Manual

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics

The Kylin M RTA came in Sample packaging that consists of a Blue cardboard box with Silver Sleeve. I received the Matte Black version which comes with a Red Resin Goon fit 810 drip tip, it's also available in SS, Blue, Gunmetal, Gold, Frosted Grey and Rainbow, all versions come with a Resin drip tip in a colour that matches or suits the colour of the RTA. The RTA has castle style design top and bottom for both aesthetics and grip with the bottom section stepping down to the base, likewise their is a small step to the drip tip up top. The airflow is dual honeycomb design making the airflow control ring much wider than normal and is situated just under the top-cap as the Kylin M has top-airflow. Looking through the glass tube "KYLIN M" is printed on the chamber, moving to the base we have plenty of printed branding and safety marks. The 510 protrudes and is Gold plated and for some strange reason the 510 threading has a media blast finish. The build quality is very good as recent Vandyvape products have been and i find is quite aesthetically pleasing.







___________________________________________________________________



Kylin M RTA Specs and Features:

Length: 34mm
Diameter: 24mm
Capacity: 3ml/4.5ml
Top Honeycomb Airflow Intake
Clamp Style Build Deck For Easy Coil Install
Convenient Top E-Juice Refill Design
All Parts Detachable And Reassembled
Ceramic Shrapnel Design
Wide Bore Resin Drip Tip
Thread: 510
Colours: SS, Blue, Gunmetal, Gold, Frosted Grey, Rainbow, Matte Black







___________________________________________________________________



The Profile Deck

I will refer to the deck as the Profile deck has it's a blatant copy but let's not be too harsh. Vaping has developed into what it has become from using existing ideas and designs and incorporating them along with new ideas, that's how it has and always will work in vaping. Despite it being the profile deck Vandyvape have made a couple of tweaks for the better, the clamps are spring loaded and the deck section spins freely to allow for the tank to be fastened together while on your device.





___________________________________________________________________



The Kylin M's Various Parts

Up top as mentioned we have a Resin 810 which has a wide bore and is a Goon style fit so you can use other Goon style 810's if you prefer, a 510 adaptor is also included. We then have the top-cap which has fine but long threading so a bit of patience needed when filling but it's noticeable how silky smooth the threading is. The fill ports are a good size and the usual kidney shape but sit very deep down so their is quite some distance from the opening at the top of the RTA and the fill ports, this is to allow for the hidden angled airflow chutes. The fill section with airflow system and chamber is all one piece but the airflow control ring is removable. The glass section is secured and sealed via o-rings top and bottom, the Kylin M comes pre-installed with a 3ml straight glass, also included is a 4.5ml bubble glass if you want more capacity and don't mind the bubble glass look. Finally we have the base section which accommodates the already mentioned Profile deck.







___________________________________________________________________



The Airflow

The Kylin M has a top airflow design which is controlled using the dual honeycomb airflow control ring which has a stopper, each side their is 3 rows of holes, 6 holes in the top and bottom rows and 7 in the middle row giving a total of 19 holes each side. When taking the control ring off you can see the airflow openings and how they are deeply angled down very much like chutes, the opposite openings of the chutes come out on the inside of the domed ceiling of the chamber. The openings in the ceiling of the chamber are shaped similar to fill ports but narrower and obviously follow the domed contour of the chamber giving very good air coverage to the entire mesh. Towards the bottom of the chamber lined up with the airflow inlets we have grooves that slot into the cutout sections of the deck where the screws are tightened, this locks the chamber in position ensuring the airflow is correctly lined up with the mesh.









___________________________________________________________________



Spring Loaded Ceramic Seating


Mesh needs total contact with the wicking material and a combination of the flexible mesh and cotton which expands, then shrinks as it dry's and also can sag and change shape as it's constantly expanding shrinking and sagging means with all the best will in the world trying to keep cotton touching the entire surface area of the mesh is a big problem. It has worked perfectly with stock coils as the cotton is packed between the mesh and the outer shell of the coil head so the cotton always covers the mesh surface area. The spring loaded ceramic seat directly underneath where the Mesh domes over from post to post is the perfect solution so no wonder why the idea has been copied and we will see the spring loaded ceramic seat many times in the future. The Ceramic seat pushes the cotton against the mesh and has the cotton expands, then shrinks etc the ceramic constantly pushes the cotton against the mesh with the spring allowing it to lower or raise to achieve this.

___________________________________________________________________



The Deck and Build

The Deck is very simple with a vertical sitting clamp each side for the end of your mesh to slide into. The grub screws are on the sides, so simply loosen the screws, slide your mesh ends evenly in place and tighten the screws it's that easy. The grub screws are combo flathead/phillips which is a plus and to make it even easier you are supplied with a simple tool to bend the mesh around before fitting, it bends the mesh to the perfect shape (another copied idea from the Profile). You get supplied with 2 pieces of Kanthal 0.15ohm mesh that is rated between 50W and 70W and 2 pieces of Kanthal 0.2ohm mesh rated between 40W and 60W. Before wicking pulse your mesh at about 15w (20w max) to get rid of any hot spots and burn off any residue from manufacture. Wicking is done very generously and you get supplied with 2 shoelace cotton pieces which are 6mm in diameter purpose made for wicking the mesh, both the 2 kinds of mesh strips and cotton for the Kylin M RTA are available in packs of 10. Although plenty of cotton is needed and you need to get plenty into the wicking ports make sure it's not too densely packed has you are relying on capillary action to keep a lot of cotton saturated.

Build using nexMESH

















___________________________________________________________________



The Supplied Mesh Strips

Before i used the Kylin M RTA alarm bells rang when reading the specs of the two different kinds of supplied Mesh strips although a lot of times manufacturer recommendations don't necessarily mean a lot. The 0.15ohm mesh is recommended between 50-70W and the 0.2ohm mesh is recommended between 40-60w yet both say don't use over 45W else you will get dry hits. If this information is taken at face value they are basically saying we have supplied you with 2 different kinds of mesh strips that are not really suitable for the RTA they have been supplied with?

___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Kylin M

With the wicking not too tightly packed into the wicking channels i found i was able to vape at 45W with the 0.2ohm mesh and 60W with the 0.15ohm mesh any higher with either a dry hit threatened and the last thing i want vaping using mesh is a dry hit so kept to these wattage's. The flavour from both was good with the 0.15ohm mesh having a slight edge but both was down on flavour compared to using the Profile Unity. I didn't spend much time with either supplied mesh before deciding to give OFRF nexMESH a try (which is what i buy for use in both the Profile RDA and Unity RTA). I found using the nexMESH with the slightly lower ohms allowed me to go to 70W before a dry hit threatened but actually preferred the flavour at 60W which when i tried some chain vaping it still wicked just fine. The flavour when using nexMESH is matching the Profile without question, but they are so closely matched and i really can't say one gives better flavour over the other. The airflow is smooth and although a slight restriction does give more air than the Profile and slightly closed it down to three quarters open rather than fully open which is how i have the airflow using the Profile. The Kylin M does have certain things against it the main being lack of innovation because it's a copycat deck but if that doesn't bother you then when paired with OFRF nexMESH it's performance and flavour it gives is impressive.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Good build quality
Aesthetically pleasing (in my opinion)
Plenty of colour options
Top airflow
Simple to build
Supplied mesh bending tool
2 types of mesh included (neither gives as good flavour as nexMESH)
2 6mm Shoelace cotton included
510 adaptor
Spring loaded Ceramic Seat
Spring loaded clamps
Smooth honeycomb airflow
Good flavour with supplied Mesh
Very good flavour (to match Profile Unity) with OFRF nexMESH
Goon fitting Resin 810
Chamber locks on deck with airflow lined up


Cons

Copycat deck
Long threading on top-cap
Not impressed with supplied Mesh (recommend using OFRF nexMESH)
Getting wicking just right can take a bit of trial and error
If not wicked correctly struggles to wick properly

I would once again like to thank Ariel for supplying the Kylin M RTA for the purpose of this review.

http://www.vandyvape.com/atomizer/rta/at...lin-m-rta/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lefty (22/5/19)

Awesome post. Thanks for the review. 

This is the second Kylin M tank review I have seen and am loving it. Top airflow, easy build deck and looks very cool... 

Does anyone know when it will be hitting the RSA shelves? I've been looking but can't find anything.


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

Another honest and informative review @Timwis!

Vandy Vape just had to get in on the Mesh RTA thing after the failed so badly with their first attempts. 

Atleast this time round they could copy Wotofo design right down the airflow and mesh clamp design to get it working. 

Out of principle I would not purchase the Vandy Vape Mesh RTA in favour of the Wotofo Profile RTA. That plus the VV Mesh RTA is once again like all Vandy Vape RTA just awful looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/19)

Lefty said:


> Awesome post. Thanks for the review.
> 
> This is the second Kylin M tank review I have seen and am loving it. Top airflow, easy build deck and looks very cool...
> 
> Does anyone know when it will be hitting the RSA shelves? I've been looking but can't find anything.



Welcome to the forum @Lefty 

I see this is your first post

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## veecee (28/5/19)

Thx for a great review Timwis. All business and no nonsense, makes for my favourite kind of review. I really like this over the unity rta because I prefer top airflow, so will be looking out for one, and a pack of nexmesh to go with it. 3 cheers and thx again. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (27/7/19)

Id like to know if u can dry burn these mesh as you would the traditional coils to clean them


----------



## CaliGuy (27/7/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Id like to know if u can dry burn these mesh as you would the traditional coils to clean them



Yes you can, just turn down the wattage to like 20w as Mesh heats up almost instantly and you don’t want to end up melting the mesh as it is rather flimsy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mofat786 (28/7/19)

Thanks chief, im considering getting the M so i need to get my ducks in a row


----------



## Mofat786 (31/7/19)

Gents and gals need some info/advice pls, how long before your mesh burns out, im getting 2 days out of my v/vape mesh then i must rewick, 45 to 50w on a 0.14


----------



## Timwis (31/7/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Gents and gals need some info/advice pls, how long before your mesh burns out, im getting 2 days out of my v/vape mesh then i must rewick, 45 to 50w on a 0.14


You will get much better longevity with nexMesh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mofat786 (31/7/19)

Timwis said:


> You will get much better longevity with nexMesh!


Silly little me bought 5 strips of vv and they had nmesh lol


----------



## veecee (31/7/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Gents and gals need some info/advice pls, how long before your mesh burns out, im getting 2 days out of my v/vape mesh then i must rewick, 45 to 50w on a 0.14


I'm using nexmesh and tfc cotton, at 65w, and I get a week to a week and a half between rewicks. I used my first mesh coil for a month.

I tried cotton bacon prime and to rewick after 2 days. A friend of mine says that his bc prime only lasts a day. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mofat786 (1/8/19)

veecee said:


> 'm using nexmesh and tfc cotton, at 65w, and I get a week to a week and a half between rewicks. I used my first mesh coil for a month.


Ive only used prime so far, the next rewick il use tfc seeing tht i still have about half a tin left, but it seems the nmesh lasts longer than the vvape mesh, aah well il use these few strips first then il go get some nmesh


----------



## Timwis (1/8/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Ive only used prime so far, the next rewick il use tfc seeing tht i still have about half a tin left, but it seems the nmesh lasts longer than the vvape mesh, aah well il use these few strips first then il go get some nmesh


I use either Jellyfish or Vapefly firebolt cotton for all my wcking.
Cotton Bacon is very popular but it's beyond me as i found it to be the worst cotton i have used!


----------



## Mofat786 (8/8/19)

Gents eish the struggle is real, rewicked the kylin, now the ohms is jumping around, it keeps resetting itself, any advice, i was thinking the mesh is touching the deck, flattened it out a bit on the top, still does the same


----------



## Timwis (8/8/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Gents eish the struggle is real, rewicked the kylin, now the ohms is jumping around, it keeps resetting itself, any advice, i was thinking the mesh is touching the deck, flattened it out a bit on the top, still does the same


Sorry to ask the obvious but have you ruled out the device it's on, if so it sounds like it's not clamped down fully both sides evenly, or maybe try washing it out and checking everything is tightened up inlcuding the pin and then try starting again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (8/8/19)

Timwis said:


> Sorry to ask the obvious but have you ruled out the device it's on, if so it sounds like it's not clamped down fully both sides evenly, or maybe try washing it out and checking everything is tightened up inlcuding the pin and then try starting again!


Definitely on lol, definitely clamped down as well, i played around with the mesh a bit, put it back, jumped around a few times, but its behaving now lol, il monitor it, thanks chief


----------



## Lefty (15/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Yes you can, just turn down the wattage to like 20w as Mesh heats up almost instantly and you don’t want to end up melting the mesh as it is rather flimsy.



i learnt this the hard way. forgot to drop the wattage and it destroyed my mesh strip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DysectorZA (16/1/20)

Anyone know where to get additional O rings for the Kylin M RTA locally?

While washing it, the O ring that sits on the bottom part of the deck to secure the glass in place fell out and most likely washed down the sink.

I'm using the spare O ring that came with the unit, but concerned I might lose that as well. Going to be very careful going forward when washing.

Are O rings from other RDAs and RTAs from other companies compatible with each other, or are the one set of O rings specifically made for that specific model only?


----------



## Silver (21/1/20)

DysectorZA said:


> Anyone know where to get additional O rings for the Kylin M RTA locally?
> 
> While washing it, the O ring that sits on the bottom part of the deck to secure the glass in place fell out and most likely washed down the sink.
> 
> ...



Not sure if other o rings are compatible @DysectorZA 
I suppose they would be if they were similar in dimensions

I have a few devices that have o rings that can come loose when washing and have lost one or two down the drain as well. Worst part is I didn’t know about it! Until it starts leaking or not performing. What I do is either take it off or just put my finger over it while washing under the tap. 

Hope you get what you looking for

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/1/20)

DysectorZA said:


> Anyone know where to get additional O rings for the Kylin M RTA locally?
> 
> While washing it, the O ring that sits on the bottom part of the deck to secure the glass in place fell out and most likely washed down the sink.
> 
> ...




Try find a place like this in your area:

http://www.sasealing.co.za/contact-us/


I bought extra o rings for my Exocet from them and I think I got 10 for a rand. 

Take the one you have and see if they have something that’ll work. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DysectorZA (1/2/20)

Silver said:


> Not sure if other o rings are compatible @DysectorZA
> I suppose they would be if they were similar in dimensions
> 
> I have a few devices that have o rings that can come loose when washing and have lost one or two down the drain as well. Worst part is I didn’t know about it! Until it starts leaking or not performing. What I do is either take it off or just put my finger over it while washing under the tap.
> ...



Thanks. That's exactly what I've been doing now while washing my RTA's and I keep the plug in and now triple check before opening it. Just gotta be really careful now when washing.


----------

